# What I did today :)



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2012)

Warrior Dash
I ran the race as a zombie who turned at the jimmy buffet concert





I am a warrior




this was the clean mud





Wheeling afterwards




Put your tire right there








My little one with her jeep in the background. The apple... right next to the tree 








Teaching the stockers how to do the baby rocks 

Best anniversary ever


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 29, 2012)

I just did the death march Spartan race 25 km it was crazy. Did you finish your race?


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> I just did the death march Spartan race 25 km it was crazy. Did you finish your race?



Yah this was only a 5k with 12 obstacles. The mud pit in the picture was the last obstacle. I don't know my time but I'd think it was about 45 minutes. The obstacles had huge back ups. I twisted my ankle at 1.5 miles but the adrenaline got me through. I fell down in mud that was looked like chocolate pudding and smelled like a pool of poop.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 29, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I fell down in mud that was looked like chocolate pudding and smelled like a pool of poop.



I got a Kick out of this! I bet it was worth it. My buddies have tried talking me into a mud run but I just get too busy or it's bad timing. I will do one in the next few years! I recently saw someone post about doing a paint run. Looked fun.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2012)

They were talking about the paint run today too. It does sound fun. We decided if we do that, we will wear white from head to toe.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice, that does sound fun. Did you get mud in every crevice possible? I would imagine it would not be enjoyable to get in your eyes and. It be able to wipe it off.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 29, 2012)

Blake m said:


> Nice, that does sound fun. Did you get mud in every crevice possible? I would imagine it would not be enjoyable to get in your eyes and. It be able to wipe it off.



Ya there was mud everywhere. I bird bathed at the event and in the subway restaurant bathroom but the shower i had when i got home was amazing. I got grit in my contacts when i dove off a raft into a pond and that was yucky too.
I still had fun. I was like a spider monkey over the water rock walls.


----------

